# Corvette mirror problems caused by add on electrical device



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So much talk in the forums about how to add electrical devices to the Tesla's. Here is what happens in the Corvette's when you don't do it right. Also interesting how the writer of the article mentions Tesla in line 1 about how you do it right when you design from the ground up.

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/c8-corvette-side-mirror-problems-160000116.html


----------

